# New Cover Art Revealed: Void Stalker



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the third and final novel of the first Night Lords trilogy, Void Stalker, has been unveiled.



Best CSM artwork ever! Talos looks incredible, and in the perfect pose for a Son of the Sunless World.


Lord of the Night


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that looks pretty f-ing awesome!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Image is a little small, but this looks great! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Does look really cool. Unfortunately, I have too many books to read, so won't be reading any more BL stuff for a long while.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> Does look really cool. Unfortunately, I have too many books to read, so won't be reading any more BL stuff for a long while.


It isn't out until May next year.


Lord of the Night


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Lol...obviously I don't follow BL that much. >.<
But yeah, I don't think it's still on my list for a long while.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Fantastic bit of art.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats...to...cool. Always thought the rain swept look would look good for CSM. But the bolterseems a bit big.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Brilliat, but i agree, the bolter looks masive!


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Batman 40k style.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely a great cover. Better than most of the so-so or "meh" covers we've gotten lately.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, really can't wait for this


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

actually I doubt it is talos, rather another member of blood claw, I am missing the sword, furthermore the picture is unclear, but it seems he is not wearing a helmet, if that is the case it does not match the image I perceived from the books that he is hardly mutated


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It looks like he has Talos's trademark combi bolter.

Im sure Talos doesnt always need a shiny sword in his hand to be Talos.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

actually I just saw his sword is on the left


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the errie cold colour.Hmm,can't wait to see the novel.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

piemelke said:


> actually I just saw his sword is on the left


Yes,it's on the edge of the picture on the left.There is a bigger version of the cover on ADB's blog that shows it much better.


----------



## Brother Ultor (Jan 27, 2011)

Ave Dominus Nox!

Think there`s any chance we could see the return of Zso Sahaal in the thrid book?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Brother Ultor said:


> Ave Dominus Nox!
> 
> Think there`s any chance we could see the return of Zso Sahaal in the thrid book?


Absolutely none. His storyline is done, and the Night Lords series is set several decades before he even re-emerges. Besides, he only emerges to discover his perspective is now irrelevant to the Legion. Not much he can do, really. That's the core of his tragedy.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Sad but true...good old metallica!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

There is one full sized. Jon Sullivan's art is always fucking awesome.


----------

